# How do you extract honey from TBH?



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Cut the comb off the bar - take a bite - then cut up the comb or crush the lot, and strain the wax out of the honey. Then melt the wax.

It's not hard. If you search around on "crush and strain", you'll find videos and articles.

Adam


----------



## AuntBee (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks. I didn't know what search words to use.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesharvest.htm


----------



## AuntBee (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I just extracted my first honey and I just brushed the bees off. Worked fine but the bees didn't seem to enjoy the process. I read Mr. Bush's articles about extracting but I'm wondering about using smoke or tapping to remove the bees. Do these methods work? Seems like it might be easier on the bees.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Zonker: I don't usually smoke my horizontal hives. Tapping/shaking could be difficult if they are full of honey, as they are likely to break off the bar. I generally just brush them off and I find it's the most efficient for my 10-12 HTBHs. On my Warre hives I use abandonment or bee escapes.

Best,
Matt


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The biggest thing to learn about brushing is you FLICK them off. Whatever you do, do NOT be gentle. If you try to "gently" brush them off they will hold on tighter and get angry. If you flick them you will surprise them and they fall off.


----------

